# Notice Anything Different? vBulletin 3.7.0 installed...



## Semper Fidelis

Today I successfully upgraded the board to vBulletin 3.7.0.

New features for users include:


Thread tagging
Search cloud / tag cloud
Thread prefixes
Reciprocal friendships between users
Public visitor messaging on profile pages with 'conversation' feature
User picture galleries with user comment facility
User-created social groups with invite only and moderated membership options
Extended member profile pages
Customizable member profile pages with admin-controlled styling abilities
Inline editing of custom user profile fields
Lightbox viewer for attached images
Viewable and comparable history maintained for post edits
Social bookmarking integration

New features for Admins and Mods include:

Inline spam management & prevention
Extended re-authentication for inline moderation actions
Notices system for navigation bar
Multiple human-verification systems including reCAPTCHA, image verification and Q/A
User change history

Enjoy!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Incidentally, please let me know if anything is broken. There were some new images added to the default style and I haven't found them all.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

What is the difference between the contact, friend and buddy lists? Also, what is an Album?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

NaphtaliPress said:


> What is the difference between the contact, friend and buddy lists? Also, what is an Album?



I don't know how to use the friend and contact lists yet. With the albums you can upload pictures to your profile and share them with people.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Semper Fidelis said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between the contact, friend and buddy lists? Also, what is an Album?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to use the friend and contact lists yet. With the albums you can upload pictures to your profile and share them with people.
Click to expand...

That makes sense (the album). It looks like a buddy is not a friend since both show up in my contacts and friends but my buddies have a box to check to say they are friends. It could be buddy is a more select list that you see in the list box on the list but friends is a lengthier group for other and more extensive purposes? Could I PM "all my friends"? I didn't see how so maybe that is not an option.
What is a social group. Are they user created so the creator controls the membership? Or what?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

You know, some contextualized _help _links would be a good improvement; I'm surprised we don't have that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

NaphtaliPress said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between the contact, friend and buddy lists? Also, what is an Album?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to use the friend and contact lists yet. With the albums you can upload pictures to your profile and share them with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes sense (the album). It looks like a buddy is not a friend since both show up in my contacts and friends but my buddies have a box to check to say they are friends. It could be buddy is a more select list that you see in the list box on the list but friends is a lengthier group for other and more extensive purposes? Could I PM "all my friends"? I didn't see how so maybe that is not an option.
> What is a social group. Are they user created so the creator controls the membership? Or what?
Click to expand...


I don't know what features the friends have but I clicked the Friends thing next to all the people I had in my Buddy list and it's waiting for them to accept it now so I guess that's reciprocal.

Re: Social Groups - Yes, they are user created and controlled. Admins and Mods can still step in and Mod upon request but it's sort of like a BB within the PuritanBoard for Groups of interest.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

joshua said:


> FYI: When I click on "Buddy List" on the side module, the screen just goes white.


I get that too; but I never clicked on it before so don't know what that did before.
Also, Rich, on the user groups, are they viewable just by the user and those invited to join or viewable by the whole board (and the modsI guess)?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Ok. I guess I just needed to click on the user groups option; it seems self explanatory.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Ooops. I just got a white screen with the following; I had just created a test user group, and I think I had just clicked on Today's posts or private messages (sorry, I was so surprised I don't recall) and got:

*Warning*: require([path]/modules/onlineusers.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in *[path]/includes/vba_cmps_include_top.php* on line *296*

*Fatal error*: require() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/puritanb/public_html/modules/onlineusers.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in */home/puritanb/public_html/includes/vba_cmps_include_top.php* on line *296*​


----------



## Semper Fidelis

joshua said:


> FYI: When I click on "Buddy List" on the side module, the screen just goes white.





NaphtaliPress said:


> Ooops. I just got a white screen with the following; I had just created a test user group, and I think I had just clicked on Today's posts or private messages (sorry, I was so surprised I don't recall) and got:
> 
> *Warning*: require([path]/modules/onlineusers.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in *[path]/includes/vba_cmps_include_top.php* on line *296*
> 
> *Fatal error*: require() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/puritanb/public_html/modules/onlineusers.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in */home/puritanb/public_html/includes/vba_cmps_include_top.php* on line *296*​



Deleted that module and uploaded the updated module. Thanks for catching the bug Josh. I suspect there will be more.


----------



## Raj

I had some problems a few mintues ago but it is ok now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

That *Your Notifications* dropdown is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Herald

Wow. There is are so many new features. Gonna take a while to get used to them. Good deal, Rich.


----------



## turmeric

If you're on dialup it takes waaaaaay too long to add tags, not gonna do it, I have to go to work eventually today!  I added them, then looked at the little arrow for a looooooong time, then just opened a new window.


----------



## turmeric

Hey, Rich, I was happily editing my profile when I started getting "This page cannot be found". Is that a dial up thing, or is it a bug?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

turmeric said:


> Hey, Rich, I was happily editing my profile when I started getting "This page cannot be found". Is that a dial up thing, or is it a bug?



Dunno. I'm not sure what happened. Could have been just a momentary server failure.


----------



## Grymir

Thanks Semper! It's like going from Star Trek, the original series to Star Trek, The next generation! Lots of stuff. I was wondering what was going on. Engage!!


----------



## Blue Tick

Love all the new features!

Thanks!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Blue Tick said:


> Love all the new features!
> 
> Thanks!


----------

